# GSD Purebred?



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

I saw someone else's thread where they were wondering the same thing...first of all let me say I love my dog to death no matter what she is. I am just tired of people asking me if she is a miniature shep, or a cat (i'm not kidding). Here is a pic so please let me know what you think. I purchased her from a breeder that was slightly shady and will not ever be impulsive again. She came with AKC papers but I still wonder based only on other peoples comments and the fact that she is 27 pounds at 3.5 months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

This is when i first got her at 9 weeks


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL i forgot about this one 8 weeks...


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

looking at other puppies the same age she is sooooo small! The dad was around 90 lbs and the mom was around 65.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she's purebred, and a perfect size for her age. contrary to believe the standard for shepherds is actually in the ball park of 50-70lbs for adult females.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

totally purebred and perfect size for her age
tell people to bite you sorry 
I really hate stupid people


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

The dad has her coloration and the mom looked kinda shady but I was told by the breeder that she is sable. Here is a pic of the parents.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

She is a GORGEOUS purebred shepherd girl.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

aside from not having a clear shot of their ears -- both parents appear purebred as well. the mother could be a very light sable (cream) or a washed out (faded) black and tan. either way, she is not a very strong pigmented dog... but that happens.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

haha. It was a little kid that asked if she was a cat. It just became a common thing from that point on for people to compare her to other animals. Kangaroo, rabbit, mouse...everything. Her name is Kaya if anyone was wondering, she's my baby.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

She's adorable!! Don't rush the growing yet...trust me, she'll get ther and you'll wish you could go back to the "kitty" days!!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the peace of mind guys and gals.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

She is beautiful, good weight, nice bone, I would say she is perfect for her age. Don't worry about what others say. I say







you have a gorgeous puppy!!!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

she is a beautiful pup
People are stupid they think all GSD are 100lbs she is so cute in a few months she will grow into her ears and head and you will be sad no more pup


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful little GSD baby!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

She's REALLY cute & I'm sure she'll be a gorgeous adult!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

I should probably ask this in a new thread but I have been taking care of my lil sisters dog for the past week and I know my pup is going to miss her very much when she is gone. They haven't stopped playing the whole time. I take my dog on daily walks and to the park at least once a week to meet other dogs but I was wondering at what age is the best time to get her a permanent playmate. I want her to be fully bonded to me before I get another one but I want to know when the best time is.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't add another dog until your current pup is at least a year to 18 months old. My personal preference is for 18 months to 2 years apart - at least with GSDs, because they have such long puppyhoods.


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

cool. i thought it would be something like that...guess she will just have to rely on visits to the DP and friends pups for now!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Having lots of playdates and visits can really be the best of both worlds!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I've only had males, they usually gain 10 lbs. a month. So at 3-1/2 months. for a female, that sounds pretty normal.

She sure looks like a purebred, she's gorgeous.

Sometimes people should mind their own business









Like my mom always says if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all LOL


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks EXACTLY as Diabla at her age. She is now a small but within standard young female with 21' height and 54 pounds.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gosh she is so cute and those HUGE ears. She HAS to be purebred.

Pity you aren't near me (NOBODY IS) as our dogs could have such fun.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

No doubt, she is a purebred and her weight is ideal. Mom looks like a blanket back with poor pigmentation and lots of grizzleing......she does not look like a sable to me, but hard to tell. Anyway....your puppy is adoreable!!! Cooper has ears just like that too







which I prefer


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiShe looks EXACTLY as Diabla at her age. She is now a small but within standard young female with 21' height and 54 pounds.


Correction, Diabla is 57,5 cm. Error in conversion, but she is 22,5 inches.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She looks purebred to me too, although I don't have nearly as much experience as everyone else here does! She is ADORABLE, though. I love her ears.. Jerzey used to have big ol' ears like that.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Have to agree with everybody here.  Big ears too cute! You'll have to get used to stupid people asking stupid questions. Izzy is 22.75" and usually weighs around 65# She is a dark "blanket back" black & tan and is going on 3 years old. Anytime we go out in public I get asked if she's a puppy, or what kind of mix she is. People don't believe me when I say she's full GSD. I usually try to give a brief explaination to deaf ears or arguers, but hey, now I can say she's a conformation champion, who can argue with that?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

be prepared to hear a lot of (im going to be nice) "funny" comments from ingnorant people. (ive learned to laugh at people instead of take offense or try to play mr. know-it-all). shepherds are not supposed to be "big." yes to most people they are big because they are used to there little loofa dogs. as far as size goes, the GSD was supposed to be big and strong enough to fight off predators/threats, but yet be small enough to be fast, quick and agile. the theory of bigger is better is far from the truth, at least when it comes to a working dog.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

My sweet Aspen is a purebred and she is about 23 pounds at 14 weeks- small but amazingly wonderful!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

she looks just like Diabla! what a beautiful pup. can i see some recent pics?


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12Have to agree with everybody here. Big ears too cute! You'll have to get used to stupid people asking stupid questions. Izzy is 22.75" and usually weighs around 65# She is a dark "blanket back" black & tan and is going on 3 years old. Anytime we go out in public I get asked if she's a puppy, or what kind of mix she is. People don't believe me when I say she's full GSD. I usually try to give a brief explaination to deaf ears or arguers, but hey, now I can say she's a conformation champion, who can argue with that?


that is awesome


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)

and some pics of aspen too!


----------



## Akopley (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

You have a great looking GS. Anyone who tells you otherwise is simply clueless. Congratulations!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

A colleague was given a "mini" born Shepherd instead of being sold by my breeder since (1) this was the first she ever had a mini like this and (2) she wasn't sure if the girl would grow to normal size....and now at 6 months she is normal size and weight. I think your babe is gorgeous. Here is a pic of the small shepherd with Angeles last year in NC. Her name is Sable and has the same dad as Angeles, different mom. Our breeder wanted her to go to a good home. So I let my colleague know. And he was happy to have her. I think she is beautiful.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Ignorant people often say stupid things.. She is gorgeous and a pure breed...







Kaya is a beautiful name


----------

